# Werbung rausschneiden



## Raven280438 (6. April 2008)

Hi,

ich hab einige Sachen mit meinem Digi-Receiver aufgenommen und würde jetzt gern die Werbung rausschneiden und verschiedene Teile zu einem Film zusammenfügen.

Kann mir jemand ein kostenloses, möglichst einfaches Programm empfehlen, mit dem das möglich ist?



Gruß


----------



## chmee (6. April 2008)

Sprich, die Daten liegen im Mpeg2-TransportStream (TS) vor ?
Da sollte ProjectX helfen oder Cuttermaran.

mfg chmee


----------



## goela (6. April 2008)

Dies sind die einzigen brauchbaren kostenlose Programme.

Kaufalternative wären PVR Studio Pro und VideoReDo. Beide kosten etwas. Ersters kann allerdings sehr schon die Werbung "automatisch" herausschneiden. Erkennt Bild und Tonwechsel.


----------



## ALBARDI (20. April 2008)

Hallo,

in manchen Filmen ist der Sender eingeblendet, wie Arte oder ZDF. Das habe ich bisher  mit DScaler 4.19 entfernt.
Gibt es dafür eine besser Lösung in Premiere CS3 ? Ein Plugin? 
Oder ist es sinnvoller für kleine clips das mit Aftereffects zu beseitigen ?

Vielen Dank.

Gruß
ALBARDI


----------



## chmee (20. April 2008)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist in VirtualDub ein Logoremover drin, wenn es mpeg-Dateien sind, nimmt man VirtualDubMod. Den Aufwand mit Premiere oder After Effects würde ich nicht treiben, abgesehen davon ist die Software dann doch zu mächtig, zu teuer und keine 1Click-Lösung.

mfg chmee


----------

